# Beating the Train



## Trux (Dec 19, 2001)

How difficult is it to beat the train to Silverton?
Have you ridden the "Iron Horse" Race in Durango?
Any tips for a neophyte?


----------



## wasserbox (Mar 17, 2002)

Trux said:


> How difficult is it to beat the train to Silverton?


Depends how fast you ride.

According to the D&SNGR page, "It takes the train 3 1/2 hours to travel the 45 miles from Durango to Silverton."

A strong recreational / CAT5 type guy can do the ride in 3 hours. I haven't personaly (yet) but that's my friends time from last year.



Trux said:


> Have you ridden the "Iron Horse" Race in Durango?


First time this year - at least that's the plan. I did the XC mtb race last year. I plan on doing both this year. 



Trux said:


> Any tips for a neophyte?


Bring gear for any occasion. Last year they got snowed on going over the passes. A triple or a wide range cassette wouldn't be a bad idea. A lot of that terrain is STEEP.


----------



## mossy (Oct 1, 2004)

It's not that tough to beat the train if your a relatively strong rider and like to climb. My guess is about 1/2 of the citizen tour riders beat the train. It's a beautiful ride and great having the road over the passes closed to motor vehicles during the ride, worth doing it just for that in my opinion. Bring a jacket, we had a snow flurries last year, started out with blue skies as I remember.


----------

